# Intros....



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Start tomorrow....eeek! 

Can't believe there finally here, planning meeting first thing then we get to meet our little man  

Intros are for 7 days and we will bring him home on the 23rd, anyone care to share how their week was for intros of a 9mth old, what their plan was for the week?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Day One- FC for about two hours. Watched him in awe.
Day Two- FC first thing to observe/assist with am routine. Greeted by him bare bottomed in cot with cheesiest, dribbliest grin. Best memory.
Day Three- FC in the pm to observe/assist with pm routine, including us taking him out on our own for an hour.
Day Four- FC brought him to ours in the am, we returned him pm.
Day five- midway review, we all met in LA office and when we were done we took him to ours and returned him in the pm.
Day Six- we picked him up in the am and brought him back in the pm.
Day Seven- break day, we just called.
Day Eight- we picked him up am and brought him back for a last dinner early pm.
Day Nine- we picked him up and brought him home forever!

We were v v lucky that loads happened at ours. Much less stressful.

So much luck!


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Oooooooooo exciting we.
Here's ours:
Day 1 - met wee man in the morning for 1 1/2 hours followed by  planning meeting. Back to FC for 2/3 hours PM.
Day 2 - arrived 9 ish, all day at FC. Left just before tea time.
Day 3 - arrived 8 ish, all day at FC. Did tea and bath routine.
Day 4 - pm out with FC. Met them at detnation and then back to theirs for tea/bath/bed routine.
Day 5 - morning at FC. First trip out 'alone' with wee man for afternoon. Back to FC for tea/bath/bed.
Day 6 - 1st visit home. Bath and tea at hours, back to FC for bed.
Day 7 - as day 6.
Day 8 - review meeting. Final day planned for day 9 but FC had planned a family goodbye party for day 10. Therefore hand over delayed.
Day 9 - as day 6&7.
Day 10 - 2 hours in morning. Wee man returned for afternoon/evening celebration
Day 11 - picked home 10 o'clock and home forever.

They were the most exhausting, unnatural 11 days I have ever experienced but worth every minute.

Good luck and treasure every moment xxx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow thanks both! Seems ours are a bit shorter, I wonder if they'll change that at the planning meeting tomorrow, they said the same dates only last week so we'll soon see I guess, not expecting much tomorrow just to be able to see him is enough, although I cant believe I forgot to get bubbles   I've got some tiny toys for my bag that he will be able to see if he crawls over etc but no bubbles!


----------



## Barbados Girl (Jul 7, 2012)

Don't worry. My son looks at me like I am a TOTAL FOOL when I blow bubbles, he could not be less interested so perhaps you will have one of those! Our poor baby was dumped unceremoniously in our arms by our FC friend! She meant well, 'here is your new mummy!' Our first visit was not entirely planned, we had the planning meeting and the guy who was leading the intros thought we should not have to wait and we should go there and then!


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Enjoy every minute  .  
Our little pink will be the same age when we   Start intros in just over 3 weeks.  Ours will be 6 days - sw said would have been 5 but review meeting is late afternoon on day 5. She also said would include a day off which seems a bit odd if they are going to be so short.  No doubt it will all change by the time we start! Can't wait to hear all about yours


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

My advice is to 'bling up' for intros   !  My DS was really interested in my necklace and I managed to get some sneaky cuddles while he played with it   

Next, take a handbag which you don't mind little one emptying /playing with and dribbling over    DS loved my handbag too   

It's a magical moment, enjoy   
X


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Barbados girl maybe we wont worry about bubbles then lol, we have a couple of noisy toys that are handbag size so should be ok 

Sq9, wow not long for you either then, congrats! I guess ours are 6 really if you ignore tomorrow which will be a quick hello and visit we've been told, I'll do my best to update you all when I can


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Dame Edna said:


> My advice is to 'bling up' for intros  ! My DS was really interested in my necklace and I managed to get some sneaky cuddles while he played with it
> 
> Next, take a handbag which you don't mind little one emptying /playing with and dribbling over  DS loved my handbag too
> 
> ...


Thankyou, will do! Im just changing my bag as I read your post lol, using quite an open one and putting some fun bits in it for him to come across, fingers crossed it works X


----------



## Laws1612 (Dec 12, 2011)

My godness its come round so quickly.....cant wait to hear all your good news.....congrats xxx enjoy every second xxx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Laws1612 said:


> My godness its come round so quickly.....cant wait to hear all your good news.....congrats xxx enjoy every second xxx


It has hasn't it! Although never feels like it while your waiting eh , Thankyou xx


----------



## millie:) (Feb 12, 2013)

Ours was six days too definitely bling  it up necklaces and bracelets are what kept our little one focused take a camera 
Day one legal meeting and then met little one for two hours
Day two watch morning routine and lunch routine
Day three spend day with lo and fc went car seat shopping then went to the beach then bath little one and do night time routine
Day four took little one out for the day return in evening did night time routine 
Day five fc dropped little one off at ours spent the day with us and back for final meeting with sw to see if everyone agrees to moving day on day six little one had farewell party with fc.
Day six picked little one up and came home we cried like babies was heartbreaking but wonderful totally exhausting and it was just six days but we often had to go shopping in evening because we needed things for little one oh good luck the true exhilarating life changing times start now enjoy every minute x


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

Have a wonderful day tomorrow, I can't wait to hear all about it.

Wyxie xx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Millie & Wyxie will do my best to supply updates! xx


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Waiting patiently hope you have a great day today & enjoy meeting your baby son xx


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Good luck with intros, I would also say remember a camera and bubbles.

Day 1 - 2 hours at FC (did stay over that by two hours) meant to just watch but ended up feeding him and changing his nappy.
Day 2 - 1/2 day at FC (out for walks, feeds and nappy)
Day 3 - full day at FC (took over total care of lo inc bath and putting to bed)
Day 4 - early start, half way meeting all at FC (get lo out of bed, wash etc took into town by ourselves)
Day 5 - lo 4 hrs at home with us with FC present (play and overall care)
Day 6 - 1/2 day with lo at home with just us with FC present (playing getting him use to all the rooms)
Day 7 - lo at home with us all day took back to FC for bed (play stick to routine)
Day 8 - picked up lo forever and brought him home (FC and us cried like babies, lo however was full of smiles and even slept in the car on the way home )


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Omg it was amazing, only for 1.5hrs but the best 1.5hrs of our lives, our boy is an absolute smiler, big blue eyes just like Daddy, we got straight on the floor with him, he was straight over to the toys in my bag, worked a treat and have left them for him to play with to then bring home with him next Tuesday.

Plan is done for the week but to be honest its a bit strange as FC have another care child that is short notice leaving on Saturday also, then they have holiday booked for Tues pm. So basically were sharing them with intros for the other child at the same time. 

We had 1.5 hrs today,
2 hours am tomorrow
Bedtime Thursday (they're away all day with other child & family intros)
All day Friday - us to take lo out and about in their area
Afternoon Saturday - us to take out and about in their area (other child goes am)
All day Sunday at our home
All day Monday at our home
Tues pick up am and bring home for good! 

Roll on tomorrow!!


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Great update!!


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

I am glad to hear the bag worked a treat   . The baby boys do love a handbag   

Lovely post   . Enjoy your week Mummy


----------



## Sq9 (Jan 15, 2013)

Sounds amazing.  He'll be home before you know it


----------



## Lorella (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow! Glad you had a great day WP. Sounds amazing. We are starting intros with 9 month old 4 wks tomorrow   so can't wait to read more updates!
Xxx


----------



## Waiting_patiently (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone, Lorella yours will be here before you know it! x


----------

